
Leaving Microsoft: Lessons Learned - MarlonPro
http://devnambi.com/archive/2012/03/leaving-microsoft/
======
GiraffeNecktie
Is this a list of issues the author had with Microsoft or am I reading too
much into this?

~~~
Loky
+1

